# Vote for best GT-R 2011



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

At the forthcoming Annual Awards Dinner and AGM we have, for the first time, decided to bring in a new award for "*Best GT-R*". 

The competition is open to members of the GTROC who have a GT-R (obviously). Two pictures must be submitted, one of which must have been taken at a GTROC organised event this year.

Voting is open to all GTROC members and forum registered users, who are not Club members. The AGM and Awards Dinner takes place on 22 October, the voting will close before that.


1. Kevan 



















2. Stevie



















3. Roger (he's the one on the left)



















4. Steve



















5. Paul


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

DMG all the way....


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Rog ftw. Sometimes it's more about the owner than the car and personally I like him on the forum, a good contributor


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Pretty is good, but on a track is where a GT-R should be.


Rich


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Deffo The HULK


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

+1 for Stevie, always comes across as a top bloke in the forum, and he's a fellow 650r'er


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

I voted for the hulk because Kev said if I didnt he'd fit my car with a 1.0 ltr micra engine...lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Can I ask what happend to the other GTR's ? Range? and Paul C? 
There are a alot more than 4 good GTR R35's in 2011 !

I can think of at least 10 beauties !!!!!!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

SVM said:


> Can i ask what happend to the other grts ? Range? and Paul C?
> Theirs alot more than 4 good gtr 35s in 2011 !
> i can think of at least 10 beauties !!!!!!


I thought the same Kev (after i'd stopped crying at not being short listed), but i guess it's ok to be mid table. I've folowed Wigan FC for a number of years so am used to never winning:squintdan:chuckle:

My best piccie submitted was a mean & moody black & white snap taken at Cadwell


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Does seem strange why not more car's !

was there a limit or lack of interest?
i've noticed six R32s and eight R34s ?

kk...any rates cheers for the hulks support  appreciate the "votes" kk


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I asked people to put cars forward and gave certain criteria; such as must be a current GTROC member and must have attended a GTROC meeting in 2011. The voting list here is the list of all those that submitted pictures and were/are eligible. It's not my fault if people don't want to submit pictures and certainly not my fault if they're not members of the GTROC. All the details were fully explained, and questions answered, in the previous thread. Perhaps next year people will be more willing to read the threads and take part


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Cheer's , for the clarifcation. THX..lets hope some owners will be more interested 
next time !


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Has to be the hulk for me, if only because of the utter madness of it.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

For sure KK's Hulk has to be best of 2011 . It is the most pampered beast out there and is absolutely MAD.

Jurgen would have also been close had things worked out:sadwavey:

Bit upset there is not a category for the most abused motor of 2011 that still kept running.:flame::flame::flame:

I would have easily won that


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

johnhanton57 said:


> For sure KK's Hulk has to be best of 2011 . It is the most pampered beast out there and is absolutely MAD.
> 
> Jurgen would have also been close had things worked out:sadwavey:
> 
> ...


+ 1


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Fuggles said:


> I asked people to put cars forward and gave certain criteria; such as must be a current GTROC member and must have attended a GTROC meeting in 2011. The voting list here is the list of all those that submitted pictures and were/are eligible. It's not my fault if people don't want to submit pictures and certainly not my fault if they're not members of the GTROC. All the details were fully explained, and questions answered, in the previous thread. Perhaps next year people will be more willing to read the threads and take part


John, i did just that in the correct thread & was even winning at one point as i was the only entrant. One piccy was taken at the Halifax Rolling Road day (GTROC event), one of my GT-R as a wedding car & another with my car on track, i'm a paid up Member so did i not qualify?

See Post #7

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/155778-best-gt-r-2011-a.html


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Indeed, but I couldn't copy those pictures into the competition as they were only thumbnail. if you want to upload some proper sized pictures I wil be happy to add you into the competition


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Not sure how to get the photos any bigger on the forum?. If you click on the thumbnail it produces a larger photo.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

its using a flash viewer not a jpg

post them somewhere else


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

w8pmc said:


> Not sure how to get the photos any bigger on the forum?. If you click on the thumbnail it produces a larger photo.


email them full size to me mate and i'll put them up for you. :thumbsup:

Tib


----------



## JayR33 (Jul 17, 2011)

The green stands out so much, has to be a sure winner! Mental love it.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

I will vote 2,3 & 4 as they all have VM stickers in there windows :clap: :chuckle:

Robbie

P.S. I do love the hulk also :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

w8pmc said:


> Not sure how to get the photos any bigger on the forum?. If you click on the thumbnail it produces a larger photo.


Hope this helps : -






















Regards Amar


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I have asked the *Moderators *to amend the poll


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks John & Amar for uploading.

Sorry to be a pain, but could the 2nd piccy be of the TRL rolling road day? I only uploaded the Wedding one as a bit of a joke.

Bugger is i voted for Hulk so can't even vote for my own car now. Still, i'm sure it would never have been a close run race.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

send a note to Amar and see what he can do, I don't have any forum access rights more than you do


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

If you want to vote for others:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/156503-vote-best-r34-2011-a.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/156572-vote-best-r33-2011-a.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/156505-vote-best-r32-2011-a.html


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Fuggles said:


> send a note to Amar and see what he can do, I don't have any forum access rights more than you do


All Done !

Regards
Amar


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Fuggles said:


> If you want to vote for others:
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/156503-vote-best-r34-2011-a.html
> 
> ...


put my votes in lol kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

hi, is it just me ? 

can we call this best R35 2011 ? 

i'm sure other R32/33/34 owners would also appreciate, "sorry" you can put forward the tech reasons ! kk


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

R32, R33, R34 includes GTS, GTSt, GTV, GTT and GT-R
Best GT-R is "Nissan GT-R". We can have R35, when we get the R36


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Fuggles said:


> R32, R33, R34 includes GTS, GTSt, GTV, GTT and GT-R
> Best GT-R is "Nissan GT-R". We can have R35, when we get the R36


John, the piccies have been changed on the 2nd page so now just 2. How can this be changed on the front voting page as i'd just like the Track & RR photos for voiting?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I have no moderator access, can you please ask them? thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Fuggles said:


> R32, R33, R34 includes GTS, GTSt, GTV, GTT and GT-R
> Best GT-R is "Nissan GT-R". We can have R35, when we get the R36


confusing :bawling::bawling:
hope everyone one else understands, we have to wait for an R36 to come out! before we can get an R35 tag  and in the contex of this comp our cars are just GTR'S)

thanks for the explanation , I LIKE "BEST" GTR  ps ive orderd my R36 :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

can some of you guys vote pls 4 paul, its a little unfair he came in late
i for one can vouch this is a fantastic GTR and deserves votes kk

let the r35 car owners show their voices and cast votes!! "76 votes from all" 

and how many views?

come on !!! plsssss

kk


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

............and, if you want to vote for others:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/156503-vote-best-r34-2011-a.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/156572-vote-best-r33-2011-a.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/156505-vote-best-r32-2011-a.html


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

good luck guys, i never attended any GTROC meets otherwise would of had some pics for sure..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

cheers Jurgan !!

and thankyou F34RLS.....everyone reqs support


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

...and you're not a member either


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Fuggles said:


> ...and you're not a member either


Disqualified :sadwavey:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

WHO..................?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Fuggles said:


> ...and you're not a member either


am a trader (is that not a member ?)


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

SVM said:


> cheers Jurgan !!
> 
> and thankyou F34RLS.....everyone reqs support


i voted for you mate :thumbsup: now lets see another 1000bhp plus GTR in UK..

even though mine is not running ,i will win the title of the most powerfull R35 GTR in 2011 also :thumbsup: 

you cant let that happen kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Jm-Imports said:


> am a trader (is that not a member ?)


nahhh ..i had to pay up as well lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Jm-Imports said:


> i voted for you mate :thumbsup: now lets see another 1000bhp plus GTR in UK..
> 
> even though mine is not running ,i will win the title of the most powerfull R35 GTR in 2011 also :thumbsup:
> 
> you cant let that happen kk


Lets just hope i have a happier ending !! 
ive still got 3 months to get the title lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

thankyou guys for all the votes recieved to date 4 the hulk
i really do appreciate it "thanks"
kk


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

MIKEGTR said:


> Rog ftw. Sometimes it's more about the owner than the car and personally I like him on the forum, a good contributor


Good lord that has really cheered my day up - genuinely made me smile thanks Mike. And to be fair my GT-R is blatently cheating with those Hooters girls if I am totally frank.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

w8pmc said:


> Thanks John & Amar for uploading.
> 
> Sorry to be a pain, but could the 2nd piccy be of the TRL rolling road day? I only uploaded the Wedding one as a bit of a joke.
> 
> Bugger is i voted for Hulk so can't even vote for my own car now. Still, i'm sure it would never have been a close run race.


I didn't even vote for myself either and I could Paul! Sad day when the Hulk gets it over Natalie's Dirty Sister!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

trust me. Hulks more fun lol


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Eh! Roger got two fit birds with his!
Is that the next one up from the Black edition? God damn it!


This is my GT-R. There are many like it, but this one is special. This is my GT-R. 

Mine is the best. It has an insect collection like no other.

Nearly forgot, I voted for The Hulk, coz it's absolutely mental!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

don't forget you can also vote for the Best R32, R33 and R34 in the Skyline General Chat section. Go and have a look, you might like some of what you see!


----------



## Brano (Oct 9, 2011)

Steve in my eyes


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hulk for me. It's just completely bonkers!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Cheers for all the votes guys :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

any more votes for the green machine ? lol
kk


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

If you haven't voted yet please make sure you do in the next couple of days. So we can get the trophies for the four categories ordered in time. The four categories being Best R32, Best R33, Best R34 and Best R35. Check out the Skyline section for the other polls


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Fuggles said:


> don't forget you can also vote for the Best R32, R33 and R34 in the Skyline General Chat section. Go and have a look, you might like some of what you see!


I looked, I liked, I voted.


----------



## B16JUS (Oct 17, 2011)

Steve gets my vote too


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

SVM said:


> any more votes for the green machine ? lol
> kk


Rightfully won Kev

Would you like me to look after the award for you

Cheers for yesterday:bowdown1:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

thks paul...very pleased, i do hope now i can put the "HULK" to work and GO not just SHOW !

would you collect it on my behalf?

i heard it may take two to lift the trophy up, due to size and weight and full of free Beer   LOL
stevie76 can help He's a big strong lad (if he.s going)

sorry i cant be there, 

kk


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Voting now closed. You can still cast a vote but your votes wont be counted, you may still be charged and some network charges vary, always read the label, contents may be hot, investments may go up and down, VAT charged at the standard rate, please ask an adult before calling


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The winners of the Best GT-R as well as best R32, R33 and R34 have been posted up on the new GTROC website GTR Owners Club ? the official car club for all Nissan GT-R and Nissan Skyline owners and enthusiasts It's early days for the site but we hope you like what we've done!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Fuggles said:


> The winners of the Best GT-R as well as best R32, R33 and R34 have been posted up on the new GTROC website GTR Owners Club ? the official car club for all Nissan GT-R and Nissan Skyline owners and enthusiasts It's early days for the site but we hope you like what we've done!


thanks really pleased  , does this mean the hulk gets his first cup in the post?:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

They didn't do it in green so we told them not to bother :chuckle:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Fuggles said:


> They didn't do it in green so we told them not to bother :chuckle:


how about day glow pink with chrome handles, as long as it.s a big enormous vessel ill take any offering


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Oh well, why didn't you say so. Enormous pink vessel with handles. Sounds like Katie Price (_"the model formerly known as Jordan"_) to me


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

changed my mind lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Fuggles said:


> They didn't do it in green so we told them not to bother :chuckle:


Liar !!!!!

We just Received this ......


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Hope for 2012 version we can get more than 5 entries and 109 voters ?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

any more entries?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Fuggles said:


> any more entries?


This is last year's thread (2011) John.


----------

